# myspace help



## jdsdaman5 (May 18, 2004)

i need to kno how to make a scrolling slide show that would show up as it going like up and down of all my pictures if ne 1 knows how to do this please post or IM me lilmasimo5 thanx alot l8tr


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Try the applets from here: CodeBrain Software 
Some of it is free, some is shareware. My server doesn't support it which is why I don't use it yet. Liz


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

HTML Slide Show Wizard.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## darko (Sep 19, 2005)

hey can anybody tell me how to shift my entire profile to the left? or left aligned? heres what im using if u need that:

<style type="text/css">

please tell me as soon as possible, email me at [email protected]! thanx!


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

darko said:


> hey can anybody tell me how to shift my entire profile to the left? or left aligned? heres what im using if u need that:
> 
> <style type="text/css">
> 
> please tell me as soon as possible, email me at [email protected]! thanx!


You should start your own thread


----------



## inima (Sep 20, 2005)

Another myspace question.

How can I put a video on my profile. Not a normal music video, but a video I have stored on my computer [a gymnastics montage if you want to be exact!!!]. Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

www.putfile.com and see if you can stream it. If not, you'll need to get a host to upload the file to that you can stream from.


----------



## inima (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks, i'll try it and see


----------



## kstone07 (Sep 29, 2005)

i was wondering how u can add a home video onto myspace. the video is about 30 sec. and its saved under my documents just wondering how to add it on myspace


----------



## BLURTHELINES (Oct 4, 2005)

I was wondering hwo you can set your myspace to private?
I was just browsing on myspace and I cam across about five sites that I couldn't even view because the user set their myspace to private... I can't figure out how they did that.. can anyone tell me how to do it?


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

As soon as myspace is back online, I will see if I can do that and give info on how. They will be back up in 25 minutes or so...hopefully.


----------



## BLURTHELINES (Oct 4, 2005)

vbneteng said:


> As soon as myspace is back online, I will see if I can do that and give info on how. They will be back up in 25 minutes or so...hopefully.


Thanks, but I actually figured it out, haha. If you put your age as under sixteen it automaticaly sets your profile to private.
Thank you anyway though.


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ah, gotcha. Was wondering, I went thru ALL the settings to try and see, but I did not do the age thing. Oh well.


----------



## flamingofost (Oct 10, 2005)

well, this seems like something simple, but i cant figure it out! im trying to make a list going down((like bulleted)) but it just goes across! i press enter between each one to start a new line, but it wont do it! any suggestions??


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

I take it you are trying to edit your profile and such?

Insert this between each line

, which will make a space between each line, or you can insert

. Just simple html coding, but you can do alot with it.

Welcome to TSG, btw.

edit, take a look at these pages: http://www.web-source.net/html_codes_chart.htm

http://www.w3schools.com/


----------



## flamingofost (Oct 10, 2005)

thank you!! ill try it!


----------

